# Cloake Board



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

After number 7 I would remove all (open) brood. And maybe all brood. Now they can't start queen cells. It is surprising where brood that they can start a queen cell can be found.


----------



## RZRBCK BEE (May 14, 2009)

So are you saying remove all open brood from above the excluder and move to a nuc or other hive?


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Yes, make the upper box broodless but packed with nurse bee with nothing to do but attend to your cells. Don't take bees with the frames of brood. You will have to put the frames into hives that can care for them. You can return them if you want after a couple of days.


----------



## RZRBCK BEE (May 14, 2009)

Sounds good to me. Just shake them off the frames. Might just do that. Thanks


----------

